# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Eγένετο το θέλημα σου

## ninos

> (Να προσπαθησω να αφησω και καμια παρακαταθηκη ... αχρειαστη να ειναι για τα ενεργα μελη)
> Δεν ειναι και τοσα τραγικα τα πραγματα Βασίλη, αρκει να εχει καποιος την θεληση να ασχοληθει 5 λεπτα ... να ψαξει και να εφαρμοσει τα απαιτουμενα...
> http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum...m-new-messages


Με την νέα έκδοση, εγένετο και το θέλημα του odysseus  :Happy:   Πείτε του να επιστρέψει πίσω...

Για τους υπόλοιπους,  έχει προστεθεί ένα νέο πεδίο στο profile μας, exluded forums, που μπορούμε να δηλώσουμε θέματα που δεν θέλουμε να παρακολουθούμε απο το μενού "εξελίξεις" & "Νέα μηνύματα"





Ένας πρόχειρος τρόπος να βρείτε το ForumID είναι :

Εαν κάνετε για παράδειγμα "κλικ" στην ενότητα "Ασθένειες-Τραυματισμοί", θα δείτε οτι στο address εμφανίζει ενα αριθμο (210) Βάλτε τον αριθμό αυτό στο νέο πεδίο Excluded Forum και πλέων η ενότητα αυτή θα αγνοείται απο την λίστα σας. Για περισσότερες επιλογές διαχωρίστε με κόμμα ","

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δηλ. Στέλιο εγώ την νέα έκδοση την είχα εδώ και μήνες και δεν το είχα καταλάβει ?

(όσο αναφορά τους παπαγάλους)

Μη γελάς........σε βλέπω  :wink:

----------


## ninos

ναι, ναι.... αλλο που δεν θελεις..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το κρατάω αυτό.

Ποιος τον ακούει τον Γιωργάκη...

 :Fighting0055:

----------


## geog87

> Το κρατάω αυτό.
> 
> Ποιος τον ακούει τον Γιωργάκη...


ελα τωρα που σε χαλαει...αφου ψηνεσαι σιγα σιγα...κοκατιλοπατερα!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ελα τωρα που σε χαλαει...αφου ψηνεσαι σιγα σιγα...κοκατιλοπατερα!!!!!!


Αμ δεν φταις εσύ.

Ο άλλος φταίει...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Δηλ. Στέλιο εγώ την νέα έκδοση την είχα εδώ και μήνες και δεν το είχα καταλάβει ?
> 
> (όσο αναφορά τους παπαγάλους)
> 
> Μη γελάς........σε βλέπω



Εσυ ειχες την κανονικη εκδοση Βασιλη ...
Αυτη ειναι εκδοση για ... dummies (βλ. Odysseus)   :winky:

----------


## ninos

μα ηταν η παρακαταθηκη του...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> μα ηταν η παρακαταθηκη του...


Ναι καλα! ... δεν ηξερε τι ελεγε και τι ζητουσε! 
Αφου λυση υπηρχε: η "κανονικη εκδοση" που εχει και ο Βασιλης  :winky:

----------


## geam

παπαγαλάς ρε Μπίλυ???? ή παπαγελάς????

----------

